# QUINCY, IL-Nugget, Male G.R. in shelter for 1 month-will be pts if not adopt.or resc.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RESCUED!IL-Nugget, Male G.R. in shelter for 1 month-will be pts if not adopt.or resc.*

*QUINCY, IL-Nugget, Male G.R. in shelter for 1 month-will be pts if not adopted or rescued..*

*PLEASE CAN ANYONE SAVE THIS 1 YEAR OLD SWEET DOG!!
I JUST EMLD. AS GOOD AS GOLD AND LOVE A GOLDEN!*
I emld. them to ask more questions about him-pretty sure he is going"kennel crazy"
at the shelter.


From: "Anne Heckle" <[email protected]>
To: "Patti Fitzpatrick" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, August 16, 2010 4:50:22 PM
Subject: Quincy, IL Golden Retriever Nugget


*Please email [email protected] ASAP - he is at City shelter and they are full and are euthanizing dogs as we speak!

Nugget is 1 year old and weighs 50 pounds*. Nugget is kennel aggressive and I have seen him be a bit tempermental outside of the cage, but he can be a really happy go lucky dog, *he has been at the shelter for about 1 month, he just needs to get out of this situation!*


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh wow - He is absolutely beautiful! I hope you get good news on him - Please let us know!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just called Pat to get more info on Nugget*

I just called Pat ([email protected]) to get more info on Nugget:



*Pat said he is a beautiful dog, she thinks he is a purebred Golden Ret.-he is a *wonderful boy, just hates to be in a kennel or crate as he has been at shelter too long and growls when someone comes up to kennel, but is fine outside of it.

*He is HW Negative, neutered, has all his shots, is good with other dogs and people. Has not been tested with cats.**Pat's phone numbers are:

Cell 217-242-7398 Cell she has this on 24/7

or

217 228 1982*


***I emld. AS GOOD AS GOLD, LOVE A GOLDEN AND DIRK'S FUND FOR NUGGET!!!*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I would imagine the he is going kennel crazy after being there a month. I'm surprised someone hasn't adopted this beautiful boy. Keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

Pat said when people come to see him he growls when they come up to the kennel and that puts them off and they don't take him out to see how sweet he is.
He is all ready to go and just needs to be with people and other dogs. Poor Nugget, only one year old and has already spent 1 month at the shelter!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He is beautiful. I hope a rescue can get him out of there before he is deemed unadoptable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nugget*

ANNE HECKLE just emld. me and said Dirk's Fund can't help, so I am praying that As Good As Gold or Love a Golden can.

Please email Nugget to anyone or any rescue that you think might be able to save him!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor nugget*

POOR NUGGET! Love A Golden is also full.
Praying that maybe As Good As Gold will have room for him!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nugget*

I just eml. Gateway Golden Ret. Rescue in St. Louis, for Nugget, too.
All paws crossed!!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Keeping my paws crossed for this guy!!!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

My heart is aching for the beautiful guy!!! Prayers for him!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Me, too!*

ME, TOO!!!

STILL TRYING TO Find a rescue or adopter to SAVE NUGGET!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope I read that right. Nugget has been saved? Yay for Nugget. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No0*

*NO-Nugget has NOT BEEN SAVED.*
I have emld. As Good As Gold, Love a Golden, Dirk's Fund, Gateway Golden Ret. Rescue.
Love a Golden and Dirk's are full.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this dog in IL? Does GRIN pull from IL? Someone from a rescue that knows what they are doing needs to go in and temperament test the dog...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever, they cover IL also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk:

Thank You!!

I just emld. the two golden rescues in Indiana, too!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Karen - is there somebody who lives in that area who can pull the dog out of the shelter and foster him for a short while? Or do you know anyone in the area who is an experienced dog owner and could be a foster? 

He looks lovely and I expect that the behavioral issues that are developing are due to him being in that environment at his age and not getting appropriate training and socialization. But he's young enough that I think those behavioral issues could be nipped in the bud. 

I kinda think he should be taken by somebody who doesn't have any other dogs, does not have to crate him right away, and can spend a lot of time working with him (somebody who is retired and/or stays home). 

I checked the town and it looks like it's on the southern edge of Illinois? 

Can you also check the all breed rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Megora*

Megora

I emld. all of the GR Rescues in IL, IN, MO, and have only had two replies, both are full-nobody has stepped forward.
Pat, the girl I spoke to this morning works at the shelter and I'm sure if she knew someone who could foster him, he would be with a foster.
I wish I knew someone in the area, but don't.
Mylissk emld. the WI GR Rescue, too.

My Hubby and I have two dogs and he says no to fostering, otherwise I wish I could foster him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen I hope you can find someone to take him, we are busting at the seams with dogs and have a waiting list to come in, Love of Golden is to, and a little harder for them since they only have foster homes, no shelter. Gateway, well I wont comment on them


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggies Mom*

Maggies Mom

Thanks for posting-so far only heard from two rescues both full.
Nobody for Nugget.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hopefully someone will get him out of there soon.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

PMed all IL transport list members hoping that being in IL, they may be able to help find an adopter/foster due to their location better than those of us in other states.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomtoMax*

MomtoMax

Thank you so much for doing that-that is a great idea!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you heard from As Good As Gold yet? I am a member, let me try to contact someone/anyone. 

Thanks for your efforts, we have to save this guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyMaggieGirl*

MyMaggieGirl

No, I haven't heard back from Robin Sweeney-I emld. her.
Two of the St. Louis Rescues are full.
Zeke11 was going to email a friend.
Can you please ask As Good As Gold.
Nugget sounds like a wonderful boy-all ready to go-he is just going crazy in the shelter!!!

My email is: [email protected]

I talked to Pat this morning about him. Her cell number is the one to call.
If you can help him, please call PAT and email Anne Heckle, "Anne Heckle" [email protected] and me, [email protected] too!
Thank YOU!!

Please contact Pat (two phone numbers below, and Anne Heckle (email addy below) and me.



I Just called Pat to get more detail on Nugget.

*Pat said he is a beautiful dog, she thinks he is a purebred Golden Ret.-he is a wonderful boy, just hates to be in a kennel or crate as he has been at shelter too long and growls when someone comes up to kennel, but is fine outside of it.

He is HW Negative, neutered, has all his shots, is good with other dogs and people. Has not been tested with cats.**Pat's phone numbers are:

Cell 217-242-7398 Cell she has this on 24/7*or

217 228 1982


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I just emailed a friend of mine in Quincy to see if she knew of anyone in town that might be able to take him. Lets keep our fingers crossed. He looks beautiful.


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

I received an email from Ann at 7:27PM and Nugget has been adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank YOu*

Thank You to everyone in this thread who worked to save Nugget.
You are all amazing and I am so grateful!
Praying that whomever adopted Nugget will be dedicated to him and love him forever!

This just made my day!

Have a Happy Life, Nugget!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

unclelar said:


> I received an email from Ann at 7:27PM and Nugget has been adopted.


 
Great job everyone-thanks to all who was a part of making this possible.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nugget*

:thanks::thanks::You_Rock_:You_Rock_I emailed Anne Heckle to confirm that Nugget was adopted/rescued and she replied and said he is going to the WISCONSIN ADOPT A GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE!

*God Bless you Wisconsin Adopt a Golden Retriever Rescue and THANK YOU, MYLISSK, for contacting them!!!!*
http://www.waagr.org/


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah for nugget


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God!*

Thank God for the Wisconsin Golden Ret. Rescue!!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

That is WONDERFUL News!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes!

It is wonderful news.
Maybe Nugget might need a foster until he goes to Wisconsin-it's 6 hrs. away.
Just in case you might know of someone who could foster him, give Pat a call on her cell!
Cell 217-242-7398 she has this on 24/7


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

This is terrific news. Yeah for Nugget.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's the best news! Karen, thanks for checking back on him.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Yay Nugget!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yay!*

So Happy for Nugget!!!
Thank you to all for caring so much!!!!


----------

